
Parents eye private schools that say they will have open campuses this fall - elsewhen
https://www.washingtonpost.com/local/education/as-public-schools-go-all-virtual-in-fall-parents-eye-private-schools-that-say-they-will-open-their-campuses/2020/07/26/1e446ab0-cc5b-11ea-b0e3-d55bda07d66a_story.html
======
jelliclesfarm
2 points:

1\. Private schools will increase and they will become more affordable.

2\. What will be the impact on property taxes when public schools are not
working and we are still subsiding public education which isn’t reaching
everyone?

What does this mean to tax payers who don’t have children in the school
system, private or public?

On a side note: this also brings home the fact that most of child rearing is
subsidized by the state. Education, day care and food. If the state is playing
nanny to the child, why do parents want to have children? Because: career? So
are tax payers subsiding children’s education or public sector employees
public funds and parents career choices?

~~~
Thetawaves
This conclusion is extremely myopic. Is this really the best you can come up
with to the question 'why should people have kids?' and 'why should the
government ensure that its citizens are educated?'

~~~
jelliclesfarm
I will ignore the barely veiled contempt and give you my best answer. YES.

I don’t think there is a shortage of kids in our planet.

Taxpayers are not ‘taking care of kids’ ..they are subsidizing parents’
lifestyles and choices. I am really not very sympathetic towards this.

